# Left Side Pain 2 Weeks after D&C...advise please!! (1st m/c)



## MommyNikki

I currently have 2 children (3 & 2). My fiance and I did not plan for either of our children (though we didn't try to prevent either) and, although I had c-sections with both, I had completely normal pregnancies.

I found out this last August that I was pregnant with my 3rd. After the initial shock and worry of having 3 kids under the age of 4, I warmed up to the idea and started to get excited. 

On Sept 18th, I went to my 8 week appt, as I had the past 2 times. They decided to do an ultrasound to pinpoint how far along I was. That is when my world came down on me. After moving me around in numerous positions, the ultrasound tech told me she needed to get the doctor. The doctor came in immediately, they moved me around some more, and then she told me there was no heart beat. I could have died right there. 

I was in denial when I came home, so my fiance and I went to the E.R. and had them do an ultrasound, I figured they would have more sensitive equipment and would maybe see something the doctors office didn't. I would not recommend anyone to do this. The doctors office was right and I felt like I had relived the experience all over again. I was a wreck. 

The next day I was scheduled for a different office visit to (again) confirm by ultrasound that there was no cardiac activity (now I have relived this nightmare 3 times) and was scheduled for my d & c the following day.

Although I was not TTC for my 3rd pregnancy, the whole miscarriage left me not wanting a baby, but NEEDING a baby. I felt very anxious and felt like maybe I would not be able to concieve ever again so, a week after my d&c my fiance and I resumed "activity" and decided to try again. A week after that (today, now 2 weeks post d&c) I am getting a sharp pain on my left side. I am extremely worried now. I am scared that I could possibly be having a etopic pregnancy and would have to go through this all over again. I read somewhere it could be ovulation pains, so I am praying thats what it is but its hard to be hopeful...

Anyone else experience something similar to my situation, if so, please let me know how your outcome went or any advise you could offer. I have already left a message at my OB/GYN's office.


----------



## jessandaj

I was having pains in my side and then started bleeding I found out I miscarried the pains in my side seemed to be caused from constipation and laying around so much worrying because I knew my baby was gone. It's a hard thing to go threw and I'm so sorry for your loss. Tubal pregnancy is very dangerous though an can be life treating so if you really think it is don't waste time go to the er. Other signs are shoulder pain and bleeding. Hope all goes well and your okay and conceive your rainbow baby


----------



## Topanga053

I had sharp pains in my left side about 1 week after my D&C. I thought at the time they were ovulation pains, but I started charting soon afterwards and didn't actually O until 27 days after my MC. I still don't know what the pains were, but I know I O'd later that month and am currently having a normal AF with normal flow, so I don't think it was a complication from the D&C. My pains lasted 1-2 days and then faded. I didn't consult a doctor since they ended so soon afterwards and everything has been progressing normally since.

Good luck!!


----------



## MommyNikki

Thanks for the advise. I have not had any pain today. The doctor called back yesterday and said they assumed it was my ovaries "gearing up" again since the D & C. I am actively TTC again, so I will update how it goes. 

Fingers crossed!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MumToEva

I nearly did a post about the same thing yesterday, only I didn't have time. I'm 2 weeks 2 days after my miscarriage and I got really strong pain in my left side 2 nights ago. It was so intense, and accompanied by low back pain. I was really worried that it was an eptopic pregnancy that they had missed or something, but I though I would wait it out and see if it got worse. By morning it was gone and I haven't had any pain since. I looked up on google and quite a few people are reporting the same thing. A number of sites out it down to ovulation, so maybe that's what it was, but it seems to be quite normal!


----------



## MommyNikki

I have still been pain free. It must have been ovulation, although I have never felt ovulating before. For anyone else who has experienced this, do you continue to get this pain during ovulation each month?


----------



## dofjd

Hi, can I just ask where on the left side exactly are you all feeling the pain? I've been feeling a sharp cramp on my left as well, low on the abdomen, somewhere just above my bikini line.


----------



## MommyNikki

dofjd said:


> Hi, can I just ask where on the left side exactly are you all feeling the pain? I've been feeling a sharp cramp on my left as well, low on the abdomen, somewhere just above my bikini line.

https://www.yalemedicalgroup.org/stw/images/161349.jpg

Pretty much where they are saying the ovary is.

Sorry the pic is soo big lol


----------



## dofjd

Ah that looks about right.. Thanks MommyNikki!


----------



## minimalist

Hi, I realize this is an old thread. but I have found help and so much ingo in forums that i feel is my duty to share. I was expecting my 2nd child when at my 8 weeks appointment they told me he measured just 6 and ho heartbeat, I was looking for some hope, and I went for a 2nd opinion on a different clinic a week after, just to confirm the same, at least it gave me peace of mind that that was the right thing to do, so I got the D&C and 2 weeks after I got that left side lower pain, i had my followy up appointment after the d&c and the doctor checked me and said it looks good, so probably hormones, that sometimes can be an infection but it didn't seem to be my case, advised me to call him in 2 weeks if pain wasn't gone and he will then prescribe an ultrasound, said not to worry. And my period hasn't come back, said it could take up to 6 weeks because anesthesia messes things up. Hope this is helpful to someone, its very thought times to anyone that has lost a child and at least we found support in some other women passing thru the same.


----------



## Dani88

Hi,

We have been trying for over two years and found out that my husband has no sperm... we tried everything including surgery but could not even extract sperm for IVF. We moved onto IUI with donor sperm and got pregnant on the second IUI. We had never been more happy or excited for anything in our lives... we heard the heartbeat at 7 weeks and then a week and a half later we have another ultrasound and there was no heart beat and the baby stopped growing at 7 weeks and 3 days. We were devastated and still are. We waited a week after finding out and then had to have a D&C on December 23rd as I didn't miscarry naturally. It's only been a week, but I was told I should only bleed for about a week and just today I've started bleeding a lot more and have been cramping a lot more and passing large clots... no sharp pains, but still, I am not sure if this is normal. Anyways, I can relate to what you are going through. It's so hard to go through this, and I know there is never a good time, but it sucks even more at Christmas.

Sorry just realized this was a old thread...


----------

